

Facebook changes default privacy of posts from Public to Friends - k-mcgrady
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/22/5739744/facebook-changes-default-privacy-of-posts-from-public-to-friends

======
ulfw
Having been the victim of this 8 years ago, this is something they should have
changed eons ago. Waaaaaay overdue. Facebook isn't twitter. The expectation
isn't generally that everything shared with your friends is shared with the
world.

------
k-mcgrady
This is a pretty major change in the right direction for once. Considering
over a billion people already have Facebook accounts I wonder how much of an
impact this will have.

